# Help re: flat stools and bleeding



## 23046 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello all, I am a 37 yr old mom of 3 kids. I have experienced rectal bleeding on and off literally since 1999. In 1999, it was found that I had a fissure. The fissure then absessed while i was awaiting surgery, then came the fistula and emergency surgery. It seemd to heal fairly well, but since then I have had some rectal bleeding. The blood has always been bright red and i seem to have a bit of a sting at the very end of my anus. So i have suspected another fissure. The last time I was in to see my family dr about this was in jan 2006. She took a look from the outside not using a scope and said she couldn't see the fissure but could see imflammation. i used metamucil and it seemed to clear. I also should add that I usually have very loose stools or diarrhrea. For instance if something upsets me on the phone, I can literally barely make it to the washroom. When I feel the need to go, I can often barely make it and it shoots out and i can feel my rectum spasming almost. that is usually when I see the bright red blood. So, now in the last week or so, I initially had the bleeding and now have had a weeping type of discharge, mostly clear like water stain in my underwear, then this a.m had a flat stool like ribbon. Wide but flat. I went online and looked this up and have been fretting and nearly beside my self. I took a dose of metamucil and seems to have helped. I had another bm and it was a lot better but still not round. Do you think its possible that I have IBS, just with the urgency issues I have eeven mentioned. My dr is away and I can't get in to see her until sept 18 and am out of my mind with fear i have retal cancer. Any suggestions greatly appreciated, Signed, Scared.


----------



## 23046 (Aug 19, 2006)

Anybody?? Pls, I couldn't even sleep last night. this a.m I had a bm and with the metamucil it seemed to be fine. Would the metamucil mask the mass or obstruction that could possibly have caused my flat stool 2 days ago? I am really wondering....kif you did have a mass that causes flat stools could metamucil bulk up your stool and make it look normal or if you had the mass would the metamucil stool still be flat regardless? thanks so much, pls advise, you all seem to be so knwledgeable


----------



## 14225 (Aug 15, 2006)

Do you have the feeling of "incomplete evacuation"?I don't know much about this stuff, but I think they usually use a colonoscopy to rule out cancer. Maybe you could ask to have one done.


----------



## 23046 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you for responding. Do you think it would definately be cancer? Can you think of any other condition that would cause flat stools. With the metamucil today they have been fine, but I still have noticed watery discharge in my underwear. Thanks so much, any advice welcome


----------



## 14225 (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh no, I wasn't suggesting that it is even _likely_ to be cancer, just that it's always good to rule it out. I don't know much about other disorders, but I've heard that people with IBS can have mucous come out with their stools.


----------



## 23046 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks squirrel. I'm thinking my dr will send me for that test. It would be better however, if when she takes a peek she sees a fissure or hemmeroid or something and can label the cause then. I suspect I may be pregnant but won't know until next Sunday, so I'm hoping this gets fixed soon. Have you been a regular here for long, do you suffer from IBS? Thanks


----------



## h8ibs (Oct 24, 2004)

KR -I understand how scary this is. I've had bleeding off and on, too. Any other conditions that could cause bleeding and ribbon-like stools? YES! Internal hemorrhoids. They don't hurt, but they do bleed (bright red) and they can become rather large, causing the ribbon-like stools. This is more likely the case. NOT cancer. Do you have a family history of rectal cancer? If not, I wouldn't worry too much about that. Especially considering your age. You're only 37. Cancer is HIGHLY unlikely. Dose up on the metamucil for a couple of weeks and see if that helps. Hang in there!


----------



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

The fact that it was flat and then changed back tells you it's not a mass.Mine does that too. I normally have constipation but when my stool is soft it can be flat as a ribbon. Scared me to death too!I had a colonoscopy and all was well. I'm supposing it's either a spasm or pelvic floor dysfunction causing the rectum/anus not to open all the way.Susie


----------



## 23046 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi all, Just back from the dr's and told her all my symptoms. She took a look with a very painful scope. As she looked I could feel searing pain. She said I had no mass, or hemmeroids only a nasty fissure. i asked if I should see a specialist to explain the flat stools and get a colonoscopy or sig.oscopy and she said no, that my leaky discharge weeping out, blood and flatter stools are from the fissure. Does this sound correct to you guys? She told me to use proctosedyl ointment and metamucil. Thanks so much!!


----------



## hayley3 (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't see how a fissure could cause flat stools.


----------



## 23046 (Aug 19, 2006)

Hello, I assumed it was from swelling around the fissure. If she didn't see anything in the rectum other than fisssure, what else could it be other than fissure. Where abouts is the stool formed? I have been drinking the metamucil and stools today have been much rounder. Thanks very much.


----------

